# How much cash I can carry from India to Australia?



## JayBhatt (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have AUD 6000 which I want to carry from India to Australia. Few days ago my friend came to India for a visit and he gave me this money. Unfortunately, I don't have any kind of documentation to show that where these funds came from.

Can anyone please advice me, if I carry these funds with me when I go to Australia from India?

More specifically, will I have to declare these and show proof of their origin when I leave India? or can I just carry them with me?

I am travelling alone and not with a family. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

JayBhatt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have AUD 6000 which I want to carry from India to Australia. Few days ago my friend came to India for a visit and he gave me this money. Unfortunately, I don't have any kind of documentation to show that where these funds came from.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay ... carrying this much cash is not advisable wherein you don't have documentary proof for the same.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You can carry as much as you'd like. If you carry more than $10,000 AUD then you must declare it on your entry card.


----------

